# toddler night foot pain?



## mangapen (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this. My dd 24 months occasionally (1-2 times a month) wakes up in the middle of the night really crying hard saying that her feet hurt. I rub them and that helps her and usually give her a mini dose of pain reliever. I just cannot figure out what this would be. Dr. was no help.
Poor girl, she is very comforted by the foot massage.
any thoughts?


----------



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

My 36 mo ds has been doing the same thing for a year and a half. Every few months, usually for a few days at a time he'll cry, have difficulty falling and staying asleep, and say that his feet hurt. I've been assuming that it's growing pains, but I'm interested to hear other opinions.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

I'd also say maybe growing pains...Also check toe nails to make sure one isnt in grown.....I'd give you DC some toddler whole food based vit's w/cal. & mag. this will help w/growing pains........also homepathic arnica works well.

Best of luck!


----------

